

The commercial real estate crash: was it cheap debt that made us stupid? - cwan
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/201001/commercial-real-estate-bust

======
nostrademons
It looks like this article went to press just a little too early. As of
yesterday, Tishman and Speyer have defaulted on Stuyvesant Town:

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870353510457464...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703535104574646611615302076.html?mod=WSJ_HomeAndGarden_sections_Commercial)

------
chaosmachine
Check out the photo on this story from 2006, and compare it with the one from
The Atlantic.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/31/business/yourmoney/31speye...](http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/31/business/yourmoney/31speyer.html)

Two photos taken seconds apart, but used in very different circumstances.

------
jfornear
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austrian_business_cycle_theory>

------
johnl
I would agree with your heading. Found this interesting article.

<http://blog.firsttuesdayjournal.com/?p=2231>

------
brc
No way would I ever become an owner in a rent-controlled building. You're
dealing with a free market in your finance, and your income is anything but a
free market.

------
wallflower
"Landlords, however, typically take out commercial loans for shorter terms of
three to 10 years. In normal times, landlords coming to the end of a mortgage
simply roll the debt over into a new loan. But collapsing asset values have
wreaked havoc on this process."

